# Looking for a band



## fcroft (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm 40, only been playing for less than 2 years..all styles of music. Looking to learn more and grow, but can only do that so much on my own. Not looking to be a rockstar, only to learn and have fun. 
Anyone needing a rhythm guitar to fill out their jam sessions, let me know


----------

